# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  كتاب : أثر الديون و المحفظة الاستثمارية

## شذى البنفسج

كتاب : أثر الديون و المحفظة الاستثمارية



قسم الادارة المالية



للتحميل اتبع الرابط التالي :


أثر الديون و المحفظة الاستثمارية



















 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (5):

----------


## ehapsalim

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااا

----------


## hussam_abdo2002

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## hussam_abdo2002

ااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

